# How long for fur to grow back after surgery?



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello

My female kitten got spayed in early February of this year and they shaved off half her fur on one side the poor thing! (Pretty excessive since the incision was only about an inch!).

It still hasn't grown back- she is a tortie moggy. It has grown back a bit but no where near the length and colour as previously. 

Experiences? TIA


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You may find it only really grows back thickly once the summer is over and the winter coat starts to come through.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My Missy was spayed in February too, her fur has just about grown back although the difference in the length of the fur is still visible. As it was growing back it was definitely paler than the rest of her fur because her 'undercoat' was growing back first but now that the longer 'guard' hairs are growing back there is little difference in the colour.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

My cats spay coats grew back very quick. Pretty much within a month. My cat Ivan is still sprouting hair after 3 years after a bad burn.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

My kitten jasper had his belly shaved in April ish time & it still hasn't fully grown back  think it depends on the cat xx


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

My cat got spayed in March and it's still not grown back properly, it's a different colour from the rest of her body and it still is a big patch but it is growing back slowly.


----------



## Luna_2016 (Oct 3, 2016)

Took ages for our Luna's fur to grow back, shes a long haired cat. Probably around 3 months or so.


----------



## checkyouout28 (Jun 29, 2017)

My girl got spayed in January and the patch only grew back about a month ago. She started shedding way more around that time too.


----------

